# Homer the Fahaka - New Pics July 27



## taureandragon76

Here are some of the pics and vid that I have taken of him in the past










Back when he was just a youngin


----------



## eternity302

Is it me? or can i not see them?


----------



## taureandragon76




----------



## taureandragon76

Gotta figure out what is going on with the links.


----------



## eternity302

Now I can see them... WOW He's adorable!!


----------



## Diztrbd1

you have to put the link to the page not the embed code, between the you tube wrap things for the video's... found that out yesterday when trying to post vids of my red tailed shark...Nice Tank and cute puffer


----------



## taureandragon76

Thank you


----------



## eternity302

=) u make me wanna pet him!


----------



## Diztrbd1

your very welcome, nice video ....looks like me eating lobster lol


----------



## cyber_ecco

I guess thats what you needed the snails for when you came over to pick up those MTS way back when I first met you. Very nice puffer.


----------



## taureandragon76

Nah back then the snails were just cuz lol. Man I am surprised you remember that.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

cool puffer man


----------



## hondas3000

How big is he now? I got my buff up before when I try to net him and it sure scary when buff .


----------



## taureandragon76

He is about 10" Mine has only puffed up once that I have seen.


----------



## beN

homer is looking super nice man!...


----------



## taureandragon76

Here are some new pics of him and some of the plants in his tank.


----------



## eternity302

He looks massive!

Btw, I dunno bout puffers, are they solitary fish? I've never seen someone put any tankmates with them once they get that size!


----------



## taureandragon76

Ya generally with Fahaka's they do not like tankmates at all. Very rare will you find one that will tolerate them. I have a couple of guppy's in there that I was trying to feed them but he seems to ignore them. I think they are just to small for him to really be concerned about. He is about 12 inches now and probably pretty close to two years old. By far my most favorite fish I have ever owned.


----------



## eternity302

WOW! You sure kept him good! 1foot in two years! That's really good growth for any fish (except oscars LOL)


----------



## super7

looking good, you should let me take some pics of him,
Super7


----------



## hgi

Taurean, Just want you to know that your Homer have inspired me to get a Fahaka  Been working on his set up for nearly 6 month now, and hoping to have it all done and running in 3 month once I get back from the trip to Nabraska.


----------



## Mferko

very cool man
i havent been able to convince the wife to let me get that saltwater tank yet but still trying lol


----------



## taureandragon76

super7 said:


> looking good, you should let me take some pics of him,
> Super7


Ya I should you could take way better pics of him


hgi said:


> Taurean, Just want you to know that your Homer have inspired me to get a Fahaka  Been working on his set up for nearly 6 month now, and hoping to have it all done and running in 3 month once I get back from the trip to Nabraska.


Cool man, glad he could be of inspiration



Mferko said:


> very cool man
> i havent been able to convince the wife to let me get that saltwater tank yet but still trying lol


Fahaka's are freshwater


----------



## Mferko

taureandragon76 said:


> Fahaka's are freshwater


fresh their whole life or brackish at the end?

i was refering to our talking privately before about your marine setup for getting cuttlefish 
theres no way i have room for this


----------



## taureandragon76

Whole life they are in fresh water. There is a common misconception that alot of puffers are salt water, where from what I have seen it seems to be the other way around, more are freshwater.


----------



## Mferko

taureandragon76 said:


> Whole life they are in fresh water. There is a common misconception that alot of puffers are salt water, where from what I have seen it seems to be the other way around, more are freshwater.


ya ive seen so many people arguing about different species of puffer and which are fresh which are brackish etc etc
personally i dont know a whole lot about any of the species but i love porcupine puffers looks wise.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

post the pics on puffer freaks lol


----------



## Eden

You make me want one!!!


----------



## Keri

I love these guys! I'd like a fahaka someday when I have the space. Great pics.


----------



## beN

Puffers are the coolest! 
Awesome to keep
Awesome to watch eat
they also are very personal with you..they are like a puppy dog of the ocean.


----------



## thefishwife

He's HUGE Aaron! Man he looks good - congrats.


----------



## taureandragon76

Thanks Kim


----------



## beN

lets see an update on this dude!!


----------



## taureandragon76

Ya I have been thinking about doing that. I keep forgetting to take the camera down with me when I feed him I was trying to do an update after I get the big tank moved upstairs, just waiting for some extra muscle to get it up here as it will be a real PIA


----------



## beN

i can help ya man no problem!


----------



## taureandragon76

Guess you are close eh lol. Just gotta check with my bro in law and find out when he is available. Thinking about doing it on a weekend. Probably gonna take me a couple hours just to get all the sand, water, plants and a homer outta there. Will let ya know, maybe over the next week or two.


----------



## beN

alright for sure!

just drop me a pm dude .

cant wait to see homer


----------



## beaux

I may get a new tank now lol! I used to have about twenty ... realy ... from a 
220g 4 foot by 4 foot two split hundreds a whole hundred three fifty fives several tens and twetys and a pile of beta bowls all fresh.....gave it all up then started a single fifty five galon reef a few years ago. Here we go again! LOL!


----------



## Obsideon

A qucik question:
I noticed a clam shell in there, did you feed it live? Did you have to pop open the shell first or did Homer get at it himself? Wouldn't there be a risk to chip his teeth cuz the shell is too hard?
I never had a Fahaka before but I am seriously looking into getting one, from my experience with Figure-8 & Green Spotted Puffers I have read that I can't even feed them Trumpet snails as their shells are too hard.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

do not open clams. puffers have no problem crushing clams with no effort and it keeps the teeth down


----------



## taureandragon76

I feed him savory clams which have a slightly thinner shell than regular clams, I never feed him live. Whenever you buy clams it's best to freeze them first to kill any bacteria that may be in them.


----------



## Obsideon

Oh I see, but you still just toss them in whole while they are still shut tight?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

it fine they will figure it out its like a puzzle


----------



## taureandragon76

They will just crush the shell to get at the inside which is what you want them to do in order to keep their beaks trimmed.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

taureandragon76 said:


> They will just crush the shell to get at the inside which is what you want them to do in order to keep their beaks trimmed.


+1 . we like some more pics of homer and a video too


----------



## taureandragon76

If I remember I will get a video next time I feed him a crayfish, hard to get now though as he swallows them up pretty quick


----------

